# Badgers and battery chargers



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had a bad Day - Opened the curtains this morning to find that a Badger (at least by the size of hole we assume a a Badger) had tried to destroy our garden lawn and had dug a large hole under the gravel boards of our fence into our neighbours garden. We had some other fencing on that side of the house replaced last week so presumably we blocked off its usual route through the old hole ridden fence. Anyone Know how to deter badgers from our garden? 
Decided to get the van ready to go to to the Northern Motorhome Show moved the van closer to the hose to fill up with water connected the hose and took a look at the control panel to check levels and its dead. Check out battery and it showed 4V. Van was on hook up in its usual position so checked mains and charger. 240V to charger so charger is deceased. Removed it and opened it up hoping to find a fuse but none visible so am assuming this charger is for the bin. The existing charger is a Amperior MV3/250c and appears to be discontinued from my search on the internet can anyone suggest a replacement? and is the battery likely to be terminally damaged as well with such a low state of charge, its a 85amp gel battery


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

plasticplumber said:


> I've had a bad Day - Opened the curtains this morning to find that a Badger (at least by the size of hole we assume a a Badger) had tried to destroy our garden lawn and had dug a large hole under the gravel boards of our fence into our neighbours garden. We had some other fencing on that side of the house replaced last week so presumably we blocked off its usual route through the old hole ridden fence. Anyone Know how to deter badgers from our garden?
> Decided to get the van ready to go to to the Northern Motorhome Show moved the van closer to the hose to fill up with water connected the hose and took a look at the control panel to check levels and its dead. Check out battery and it showed 4V. Van was on hook up in its usual position so checked mains and charger. 240V to charger so charger is deceased. Removed it and opened it up hoping to find a fuse but none visible so am assuming this charger is for the bin. The existing charger is a Amperior MV3/250c and appears to be discontinued from my search on the internet can anyone suggest a replacement? and is the battery likely to be terminally damaged as well with such a low state of charge, its a 85amp gel battery


We used to own a mobile home on a site near Leominster which had badgers running around the place.
Quite a sight at night as one of our neighbours used to feed them Yorkshire puddings! Very entertaining.

All was fine until they (the badgers not the neighbours) chose to regularly use the base of the tree outside our mobile home for their toilet.

We bought some special badger deterrent from a local farm/garden shop which did the trick.
If I remember right we poured it onto rag which we buried close to the toilet spot. 
Did the job as they don't like the smell.

2 or 3 spots around the garden fence will probably do the job for you.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I'm led to believe that badgers will not change their route even when something blocks their way, and even the young ones get to follow the same tracks, which is why environmentalists will put tunnels under new roads in the hope the badgers will adopt them instead of crossing the road. I'm guessing but I suggest the best option is leave a gap in or under the fence so they can continue doing what they have always done without causing damage by tunnelling.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Don't assume your charger is dead, it could be a duff battery. Take it to a local motor factors and they should be able to test it for you, although they will need it to be fully charged first (a chicken & egg situation unless you have an ordinary charger). The battery will only have gone down to 4v if something was left on to drain it, or if it has reached teh end of its life. Also, running a battery totally flat for any length of time can destroy it, especially if it's old.

You could buy, or borrow, a multimeter to check the charger is working. It should put out about 14V.


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far, we think the badger route may be new this year as the holes in the old fence were the result of gales this year. The Badger explanation would also explain the recent staining on the lawn which I had previously put down to a local cat and a few very small holes the size of a clenched fist suggest the Badger digging for insects. I thererfore think that some odour deterant may be the way to go. I just need to locate one that has not been banned?

With regards the battery charger I did use a multimeter to check the output and it is dead but I am very supprised that the unit its self seems to be unfused internally.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I too have badger problems and would be interested to hear of any deterrant. However, I think almost everything, if not all, has been banned. Someone told me male urine!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I think it's amazing that badger deterents are banned when the government is supporting a badger cull. For what it's worth I'm firmly on the badgers side.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Me too. They are really something that has to be put up with. I saw a couple fighting outside my window a few nights ago but that is the only sighting. I cannot understand how you can cull a creature that is protected!


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

I do not wish to harm them ether, but I do want to keep them from destroying our rear garden and lawn. I may try the ultrasonic deterrents or more gates to totally shut off the rear garden, though it appears these need to be at least 1.2m high or they will simply climb them.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I also have Badgers, they used to dig the lawns looking for worms but when we adopted a couple of stray cats there always seems to be plenty of left over food to feed them with along with our scraps, they come and eat then continue along their merry way, also left space in the fence for them to get through, who would not want to see these wonderful creatures in their garden?
One night a fox and a cat where circling a bowl of food as to who would get it, along came a Badger and just barged through & ate the lot.
Went out to close the shed door at dusk a couple of years ago and two young Badgers wandered down the lawn, I stood perfectly still and one of them kept coming and sniffing my legs, they have an excellent nose but their sight is lacking so although they could smell me lack of movement confused them, eventually I coughed and they ran off, I have also found that they eat snails of which I have plenty.

Barry


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought I would update on the Battery and Badger situation. I have been to the Knutsford show the other week and purchased a CTEK charger which appears to have revived the battery from its very low charge of 4volts which I thought would have killed it. We have spent a few nights off hook up and the battery remained charged sufficiently for our needs so it looks to have been successful. 
The badger has returned to excavate more of our garden during our absence at the Knutsford show and our subsequent holiday in Devon. Male urine (at least mine) has had no effect. I poured two pints of my carefully collected urine down one of the holes as I re filled it to no effect as the same spot has been re excavated by the badger. I also put a trail of my scent across the two access points to the back garden on two occasions. My wife has suggested I should have had a curry and a beer or two before collecting the urine. Trouble is I do not wish the garden to smell like a public toilet so I think that experiment is over.
The contractor who did the fence has also said one of his customers has also tried the ultrasonic deterrent without success so I am considering more fencing and gates to fully enclose the rear garden.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Badgers are creatures of habit so I think you are stuck with them, at least for your lifetime.
They have no natural enemies apart from MAN that is, I still put out food every night, cat food that the cats turn their nose up at and any meal leftovers, they had smelly Kippers last night, seems to stop them digging although I do get occasional trouble with foxes.
We are in the process of having a guided bus way built at the bottom of our garden at the moment so I expect that a few will not survive that, I pity the Hedgehogs as well.
I have left a gap in my fence for the Badgers access, If I can't stop them I may as well give easy access so they come, eat and go on their merry way.
If you really want to stop them put up a fence with strong mesh a couple of feet below ground to stop them digging underneath, if you still have problems with digging in your lawn after this then you have problems with foxes, they can climb anything and also dig for worms.

Barry


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

Why not see if the Badger Trust can help you? http://www.badger.org.uk


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Lucky buggers some of you having badgers in the garden, wonderful animals although I have only seen 1 in the wild.

We get Adders and Black Grouse in our garden, so that sort of makes up for it.  

Paul.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The Badgers Trust are not interested unless the badger is injured. With regard to being lucky having badgers, I would agree if you could see them, but they are around at about 3 a.m. so I have only seen them once and that was when they were fighting.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Our badgers tend to turn up not long after dusk, presumably we are on their first call of the night.
In the warmer months we have been sat on the swing chair at the top of the garden as the light goes down and they have appeared, as long as we sit quietly they do their thing and then disappear.

Barry


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

That would indeed be lovely. Ours have been with us now for 12 months. However, the holes they are digging appear to be smaller.

We went to a wildlife hospital recently and you can rehome hedgehogs if your garden meets certain criteria. Ours does with the exception of badgers. Evidently they are the hedgehogs main preditor. Never knew that.


----------

